# Tattoos!



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es diesen Thread bereits gibt, aber ich möchte mal eure Tattoos sehen (falls ihr welche habt).

Bin von der Körperkunst von anderen sehr angetan und neugierig was ihr so zum Zeigen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich nicht den Anfang machen möchte, zeigt ihr Zuerst ^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

hab zwar NOCH keins aba ich bin am sparen^^ will was in dem stiel auf meinem schulterblatt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Nett, magstes so pechschwarz haben oder eher Schattiert? 

& wie groß vor allem? ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein erstes, kurz nach dem Stechen, hat echt wenig geblutet, die Spitze tat zwar weh, konturen waren erträglich und das Ausmalen war sogar ein schönes Kribbeln ^^.

Habe 160€ bezahlt, habs nun ca 1,3 Jahre. Sobald ich das Geld für meinen Führerschein zusammen habe & danach etwas shoppen war möchte ich mir ein zweites gönnen!


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

sieht gut aus^^

ich möchte es etwa auch so gross und auch schattiert sieht besser aus finde ich^^

n freund von mir hat sich son asiatischer drache von der schulter bis zum unterarm machn lassen^^

aber sieht hammer aus(hab leider kein bild)


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, weiß was du meinst, wär ich n Kerl hätte ich auch was tribal-artiges was von einer Brusthälfte zum Oberarm bis zu nem Kleinen Teil der schulter führt


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

ev mach ich auch ma noch mehr... mag tatoos^^

aber zuerst ma das geld für den drachn auftreiben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Ich will mir das in den Nacken stechen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ohne den Schriftzug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Nett, ich mag Strichcodes, obwohls für mich nichts wäre.

Aber mit Schriftzug wär zu blöd, weil grad bei Musik interpreten könnte das ärgerlich ausgehen. 

Kenne jemanden mit dem Slipknot "S" Tribal aufm Bein - schaut heiß aus, find ich auch OK, weil selbst wenn er die Band mal nicht mehr mag, ists noch n schönes "S". Das selbe wie beim Strichcode ^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

strichcode aufm nacken erinnert mich immer an hitman^^

aber ja es sieht gut aus^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> strichcode aufm nacken erinnert mich immer an hitman^^
> 
> aber ja es sieht gut aus^^



Und das gute ist, ich hab zwar keine Glatze, aber sehr kurze Haare. ;D

Aber mal sone Frage an die, die schon ein Tattoo haben.
Mit welchem Schmerz ist das eigentlich zu vergleichen? Nadelstiche? Spritze? Oder eine Zigarette? Würde mich mal interessieren...^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Ich find es ist wie Epilieren ^^ Tut an den selben Stellen am meisten Weh.

Es ist schwer zu beschreiben, wie vllt als ob jemand mit einem mini-säge messer etwas in die Haut ritzt.

Und das Ausmalen ist vergleichbar wie wenn man einen spitzen bleistift nimmt und immer wieder feste über die selbste stelle rubbelt (schnell). (also auf der haut).

also ich fand die schmerzen durchaus ertragbar, dachte es wär schlimmer.

bei mir war nur das problem das ich während dem stechen die luftanhalten musste (sollte!), weil sonst meine bauchmuskeln unkontrolliert gezuckt haben - weiß auch nicht wieso, konnts nicht managen


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

ich bin relativ schmerz resistent von dem her mache cih mir keine sorgen^^
naja werds wohl bald selber rausfinden wie is^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

jo, wollt ich eh noch sagen, es gibt ja auch Leute die bei ner Impfung schon aufschreien, kommt also auch aufs schmerzentfinden an.

Was auf jedenfall zu sagen ist: Es gibt keinen grund "angst zu haben" ^^.

Und natürlich kommt es auch auf die Stelle an. 

Wenig Schmerzen: Rücken, Oberarm (da hat sich meine OMA neulich stechen lassen ^^), Oberschenkel
 und einige andere Körperpatien


Ganz viel Autsch: Fuss, Innerer Arm, Achsel, Innerer Oberschenkel, Kopf


----------



## Squarg (12. September 2008)

Ich werd mir sowas hier machen lassen (Zum 18ten Bday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

Warum nicht einfach abwaschbare Tattoos?!
Sind billiger...


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> jo, wollt ich eh noch sagen, es gibt ja auch Leute die bei ner Impfung schon aufschreien, kommt also auch aufs schmerzentfinden an.



impfung ... da kommt mir nur so ein "bekannter" in den sinn uff .. 
ich hab bis jetzt nur henna-tattoos gehabt. (Meine mutter macht welche) immer für den sommer halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Evtl mach ich mir ein tribal über die schulter .. aber dafür muss ich bisle mehr sport machen damits auch "geil" aussiet.

Wirklich weh tuts laut kolegen besonders im intim bereich .. (sagte kolege jedenfalls der 4 tattoos hat..) also rundherum .. aber gibt ja auch menschen die den p.... stechen lassen .. ich glaub das tut verdammt weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Henna sind billiger ja ^^ besonders wenn die mutter es kann und es gratis ist *g*

ma kuken ob ich irgendwo ein bild hab
bisle schlechtes bild aber naja .. das hier hatt ich am anfang vom sommer .. rest hab ich kein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (12. September 2008)

<-------siehe Bild sollte Ursprünglich mal nen Sukkubus darstellen doch dann sind die Tribals mit mir durchgegangen und nun erkennt man es nur mit sehr viel Fantasie....

zudem habe ich noch ein kleines über meinem besten Stück welches eine Trompete mit Flügeln darstellt   
(ja es soll ne Anspielung sein....xDD)

http://my.buffed.de/user/145578

unter dem Link findet man ne recht geile Aktion von Independent die hiess Nerds mit Tattoos hat er irgendwo in seinem Block gaaaanz viele Bilder von Buffed Usern ist sicherlich mal nen Blick wert......


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

So, anbei mal meins - ordentlich abgeheilt =)

[attachment=4769:1_42afc4...dd07c527.jpg]

Wie's davor aussah, kann man bei mir im Profil ansehen =)


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

```
[img]Bildlink [/img]
```

so gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (12. September 2008)

@Minati

sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen .. das ist echt mal ausergewöhnlich!
müsste man mal in Echt sehen .. schwierige Perspektive

das soll jetzt keine doofe anmache sein, berlin ist mir sowieso viel zu weit weg


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> So, anbei mal meins - ordentlich abgeheilt =)
> 
> [attachment=4769:1_42afc4...dd07c527.jpg]
> 
> Wie's davor aussah, kann man bei mir im Profil ansehen =)


Ähm, wo genau?

Ein geniales Tattoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da sieht man aber noch nicht alles. Bitte ausziehen und das gesamte Tattoo zeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Mhm .. damit man's besser sieht (war kurz nach dem stechen) mal die stehende Variante =)
[attachment=4770:1_691771...89c2451a.jpg]


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ähm, wo genau?



Schaust du in meinen Blog .. a bissl weit unten und so ;-)


----------



## Piggy D. (12. September 2008)

linke unterarm voll - karikatur und zusammenfassung meines lebens, zumindest ein teil davon
kosten: 0€


hab grad kein bild nur vom arm, muss man sich mitm anhang zufrieden geben


das find ich huebsch, hat sicher auch n bissl gedauert
 nagut, bilder "zitieren" geht anscheind nicht, der teil der nachricht war an minati gerichtet. warst du fuers tattoo im nightliner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Was ist denn unter der Hand?


----------



## Piggy D. (12. September 2008)

mein arm ;/ 
zwischen arm und hand sind blumen - madonnenlilien falls dir das was sagt


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Piggy schrieb:


> mein arm ;/
> zwischen arm und hand sind blumen - madonnenlilien falls dir das was sagt


Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Google meint die sehen sehr schön aus


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Schaust du in meinen Blog .. a bissl weit unten und so ;-)


Geht das von der einen Seite, dan am unteren Bauch vorbei und dann auf der annderen Seite wieder hoch? Das wär ja dann doch ein recht grosses Tattoo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, ich Tipp mal auf Körbchengrösse D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> So, anbei mal meins - ordentlich abgeheilt =)


Okay, die abgeheilte Version sieht viel besser als... die andere wirke argh lila ^^

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich bald einen Koi stechen lassen (ja, ich weiß, Klischee, aber ich mags)... mir fehlt nur noch ein Termin.


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Piggy schrieb:


> nagut, bilder "zitieren" geht anscheind nicht, der teil der nachricht war an minati gerichtet. warst du fuers tattoo im nightliner?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, bei Nightliner war ich nicht. Wollte ich aber. Aber versuch mal um 10 Uhr ein offenes Tattoostudio zu finden -.-' Das ganze Teil hat mich sage und schreibe 150 Tacken gekostet (für alle, die es interessiert)


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Geht das von der einen Seite..



Also: am linken Hüftknochen befindet sich ein black/grey Schmetterling und dann folgen die drei Blumen. Es setzt sich nicht auf der anderen Seite fort.




> Okay, die abgeheilte Version sieht viel besser als... die andere wirke argh lila ^^



Wie gesagt, es war kurz nach dem stechen und im Frühling. Während des Sommers bin ich brauner geworden ^^


----------



## Piggy D. (12. September 2008)

is durchschnittspreis - bei uns auch so
und im nightliner brauch man glaube n termin, zumindest bei den studios die gut besucht sind und keine azubis haben


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Ich hab auch nen Termin bekommen. Aber ziemlich kurzfristig, gleich am nächsten Tag.
Bei Nightliner brauchste lediglich nen Termin zum tätowieren - Piercen ist ohne, da kannste einfach vorbei schaun und der Micha macht wirklich gute arbeit =)


----------



## Piggy D. (12. September 2008)

kenn die leute da nich so, bin aber am ueberlegen ob ich mich da mal bewerbe um n pa neue techniken zu lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und piercen is ja ne sache von max. 30mins mit allem zubehoer


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Mhm .. würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen .. mein ZBP hat gut 40 Minuten gedauert ;-)


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Bisher hab ich drei Tattoos. Eines am linken Handgelenk, eines an der Hüfte und mein bisher aktuellstes befindet sich über meinem rechten Ellbogen. Leider habe ich zur Zeit nur von letzterem ein Foto. Sobald ich genug Geld habe, kommen aber sicher noch ein paar Werke dazu, wahrscheinlich lasse ich meinen Oberarm erweitern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Piercings kann der komplette Vorgang übrigens stark variieren, je nachdem, welche Stelle man sich ausgesucht hat. Meine Snake Bites haben recht lange gedauert. weil sie natürlich symmetrisch sein müssen und mein Piercer daher sehr viel nachmessen musste. Nasenpiercings zum Beispiel sind meines Wissens nach eine Sache von 5 Minuten, wenn man die Vor- und Nachsorge nicht dazu rechnet.


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

I l-l-l-l-l-like it =)


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Oh man, das bunte auf der der Seite mit den Blumen ist genial, und das obige bunte auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe bunte Tattoos, aber passt leider sowas von gar nicht zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Hennas betrifft:
Ok, mögen billiger sein, aber ich will ja was für die ewigkeit ^^ 

Und ich glaub mit der Nadel schauts im endefeckt auch besser aus, zwecks schattierungen o.ä.


Nasenpiercings tun auch meines Wissens nach auch nicht sonderlich weh, ich hab mir die Zunge piercen lassen, der Stich an sich ging auch schnell und der Schmerz war gering, die 2 Wochen danach waren nur.... naja, "dürre" Zeiten ^^


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Was Hennas betrifft:
> Ok, mögen billiger sein, aber ich will ja was für die ewigkeit ^^



Bei Henna-Tattoos muss man sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein. Vor allem in Urlaubsländern wird solcher Körperschmuck gerne angeboten, aber besonders schwarzes Henna ist oft gepanscht und kann fiese Allergien verursachen. Von bleibenden Narben mal ganz abgesehen. Und die Klebe-Variante, die man im Supermarkt bekommt, sieht natürlich nach nichts aus und hält auch nicht sonderlich lange. Wenn es um Henna-Tattoos geht, sollte man sich schon einen Profi suchen, dann hat man lange Freude daran.


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Ich hab noch mehr bunte ideen im kopf. Ich wollte mir eigentlich auf die füße ein gutes und ein böses törtchen stechen lassen. Hab meinem Stecher auch alles haarklein erklärt wie was aussehen soll. Der sagt mir: mhm, kenn ich irgendwo her und zeigt auf ein Foto hinter mir. Da waren sie, meine kleinen Lieblinge :-(

Somit ist die idee schonmal gestorben. Dafür meine zweite idee nicht. zwei mädchen kämpfen um einen teddy. Dieser hat aber schon nen kopf verloren, welchen die mädchen mit tränen in den augen anstarren ... bunt bunt bunt =)

Bisher taten alle meine piercings weh. das am nervenste war mein ZBP. versuch mal mit beiden händen in deinen mund zu fassen - so ungefähr hat es sich angefühlt, als meiner den stecker reinstecken wollte und die kugel nicht zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit henna hab ich auch ein schlechte erfahrung. damals auf malle eins machen lassen .. über 3 stunden einwirken lassen, abgespült und das teil war fast vollständig weg -.-


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

deanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lass es nur von meiner mutter machen und nicht irgendwo in indien in dem sie dich einmal und nie wieder sehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



halten gut und gerne 3-4 wochen ab bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ist halt immer .. nunja bin 17 und will (noch) nicht etwas für die ewigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn dann würd ich persöndlich ein henna machen und kuken wie es ausschaut und ob man es nicht nach 2 tagen schon satt hat. bevor ich ein richitges stechen lasse


----------



## Piggy D. (12. September 2008)

wenn du ein mensch bist, der sich schnell sattsieht an etwas, waeren tattoos sicher nicht das richtige fuer dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Bunte Tattoos sind meiner Meinung nach generell schöner und kommen viel besser rüber, als das klassische s/w-Motiv. Leider macht sich das auch im Preis bemerklich und teilweise braucht man mehrere Sitzungen, bis das Tattoo komplett fertig ist. Zudem muss man immer im Hinterkopf haben, dass viele Motive sehr populär ist und man dann oft nicht der einzige ist, der eine bestimmte Idee hat. Die Törtchen finde ich beispielsweise sehr süß, aber damit habe ich mittlerweile schon so viele Mädels gesehen, das wäre mir dann zu wenig individuell. Als ich mir damals meine Sterne am Handgelenk stechen lassen habe, war das noch etwas besonderes. Mittlerweile läuft jeder damit rum und das empfinde ich schon als etwas störend, aber damit muss ich jetzt halt leben. Das Risiko geht man ein, wenn man sich ein Tattoo zulegt.

Ich persönlich hätte unglaublich gerne einen bunten Mix aus Nintendo-, Tokidoki- und klassischen New School-Elementen. Allerdings dürfte das ganze sehr, sehr teuer werden. 

Diese (vermutlich noch unfertige) Arbeit gefällt geht ein bisschen in die Richtung und gefällt mir sehr gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Ich werde mir an meinen 18 ge... so was machen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So eins Wie Eminem am Handgelenken hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lass ich Mit Einverständnis  von meiner mutter an meinen 17 Geburtstag machen der ist am 26.11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Die drei Weisen hab ich auch schon in Totnekopf-Manier gesehen .. in Bunt =) Sehr sehr hübsch.

Ich hab zu Hause noch n T-Shirt mit Mickey, Donald, Goofy etc als Babys an einer Polizeiwand ... Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht =)


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

solangs nich das selbe is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab nen bekannten der hat beihahne alle tattoos von Em -.-
(sogar das Rot in Pieces auf dem Bauch mit dem Namen seiner Ex)


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

ich mach mir irgendwann vlt sowas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (12. September 2008)

eminem seins ist ja biblischer herkunft - see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil 
ich geh persoenlich auch nur studios, die gegen copycats sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> solangs nich das selbe is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



O.o über Treiben kann mans ja (ich nehme mal an er ist eminem fän)  nein es Wirt nicht dass Gleiche sein aber in der Art was ich mir machen lassen Werde ^^


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Wenn ich nen anderen Job hab, lass ich mir auch die arme zuhacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schön im Comic-style mit viel bunt bunt bunt =)


----------



## claet (12. September 2008)

wenn wir jetzt bei "ich will mal" sind

_Falls_ ich jemals reich werden sollte und nicht mehr arbeiten muss, dann will ich mal sowas haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn nicht, dann was dezentes. Eine Kleinigkeit irgendwo .. Eure Tatoos sind mir alle zu groß .. 
Wenn überhaupt, dann sowas wie Eminem am Handgelenk hat von der Größe her


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

mir gefällt ja das tattoo von nami aus onepiece .. aber an nem kerl schaut es nid grad gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Soweit meine Erfahrung reicht, sticht kaum ein inker Tattoos im Gesicht. Aber Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel =)
Ich hab nich tnur diese Blumen Motiv. Hab auch nen Tribal Skorpion an der Unteren Wirbelsäule und Carpe Diem (chinesisch) direkt auf der Wirbelsäule =) 
Es darf nur nicht zuuuu klein sein, denn ansonsten haste in 20 Jahren nur noch nen Kleks und keiner kann erkennen, was es eigentlich mal war


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

jop mutter musste auch nachstechen lassen weil sie so kleine "wasserblasen" hatte als design. und am ende wars nur noch eine kugel ohne schattierung und ohne licht effekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein bekannter hatte sich auch so eine schlange tätowieren lassen aber sehr dünn. nach 4 jahren wars mehr ein dicker strich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bisle platz einrichten muss man schon


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Eure Tatoos sind mir alle zu groß ..
> Wenn überhaupt, dann sowas wie Eminem am Handgelenk hat von der Größe her



Dass von eminem in der hart ist auch meine Mutter eben  einverstanden  weil es Leicht zu verschde..... ist hemd an oder langes t-shirt und man siehst nicht mehr,^^  weil alls Lehrling Support Informatiker wen man zu Kunden .geht......... ja ist halt was anders wie Bauarbeiter. 


Aber leider erst an meinem Geburtstag  26.11 noch so lange warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

nunja wenn dann schulterblatt oder relativ weit oben (bei den mukkis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) kann mans verdecken
bei frauen isses oft am po/bisle weiter oben ode beim bauch auf der seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich auch schon 4 gesehen haben die ein kleines tatto auf den brüsten hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei 3/4 hats gut ausgesehen


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

Also wenn, dann das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nur Eddie's Gesicht mit den Drähten nach oben.
Geld wär da, doch die Mut fehlt noch... >.<


----------



## -PuRity- (12. September 2008)

Meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit lauf ich jetzt seit 2 jahren rum. Hab mir fast ebenso lange Gedanken drüber gemacht, was es überhaupt werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich mag irgendwie keine Tattoo's die "nur" gut aussehen. Wenn ich mir schon was fürs Leben stechen lasse dann solls für mich auch eine Bedeutung haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Definitiv werden bei mir auch ncoh 2 kommen, Oberarm und Brust wahrscheinlich. Hab aber noch nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung was für ein Motiv ich nehmen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja und das Stechen hat definitiv SAU weh getan, aber das wars wert!


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Bei mir haben nur 2 tatts ne bedeutung, der rest wurde gestochen, weil's mir gefällt. und man muss keine tatts haben, die ne bedeutung haben.


----------



## Coldmephisto (12. September 2008)

Mein Tatt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemacht im Sommer 2007 als Cover Up da das alte eher so ne Jugendsünde war :-) auf dem anderen Arm ist momentan nen Koi in Arbeit schon 3/5 Sitzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (12. September 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Bei mir haben nur 2 tatts ne bedeutung, der rest wurde gestochen, weil's mir gefällt. und man muss keine tatts haben, die ne bedeutung haben.



Natürlich muss MAN das nicht aber ich persönlich bin da halt etwas anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (12. September 2008)

das genauso wie mit dem geschmack - eine mag die tattoos von jemanden, der andere widerrum nicht und am ende ist es so, das sie dem besitzer gefallen


----------



## Minati (12. September 2008)

Wäre ja schlimm, wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten. Ich sag nur: Alle Leute würden mit verschiedenen Variationen von "Hello Kitty" herumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde ihr euch B.z so was Stechen lassen Von einem spiel? O.o


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2008)

Wenn man sich so etwas stechen lässt, dann sollte es schon etwas dezenter sein. Früher oder später werden sich die Interessen ändern und selbst wenn das Tattoo dann "nur" auf dem Rücken ist - irgendwann wird man sich drüber ärgern. Ein kleiner Schriftzug oder ein gut verstecktes Logo ist für mich noch halbwegs nachvollziehbar, aber solche Ausmaße sollte es dann doch nicht annehmen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Würde ihr euch B.z so was Stechen lassen Von einem spiel? O.o


Kann mich Deanne nur anschließen.Definitiv nicht, weil irgendwann wird man das sicher bereuen. (in der größe zumindest)
aber wenn die anderen leute nicht wissen was es ist kann es schon ganz nett aussehen.
ich würde, falls ich mich überhaupt mal tattowieren lasse, ein wenig "tiefgründigeres" nehmen.


----------



## Forderz (20. Dezember 2008)

ich beneide alle, die ein tattoo haben und eure sehen auch echt geil aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würde mir ja auch eins stechen lassen nur...

ich hab gerade mal 5 &#8364;  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ein motiv wüsste ich auch nicht evtl einen drachen (japan/china) oder tribals, oder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich würds garnicht so aufs Spiel beziehen, nen cooles Wappen ist es immernoch - auch komplett ohne den Bezug auf WoW.
Ich spare grade auf mein erstes, ich bin mir noch nicht sicher aber momentan find ich das hier sehr geil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des würde dann wohl auf meine linke Burst komme, allerdings ohne Schriftzug wobei der auch ziemlich geil ist.
Sonst steh ich auch ziemlich auf farbe aber sicher bin ich mir halt noch nicht.. :/


----------



## Xelyna (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich will mir schon seit 2005 eins stechen lassen, hab mich aber bisher nicht so getraut 
Vorallem weil ich eine totale Spritzenphobie hab und mein Bauchnabelpiercing schon verdammt viel Überwindung gekostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dann werde ich mir aber auch ein paar Sternchen stechen lassen, aber nicht so wie hier unten im Halbkreis sondern eher so gewellt (und warscheinlich am Rücken).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Crips for Life !


----------



## M14u (20. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha! XDD hahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

M14u schrieb:


> haha! XDD hahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist so Lustig Bist du ein Blood?


----------



## Lillyan (20. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn dann werde ich mir aber auch ein paar Sternchen stechen lassen, aber nicht so wie hier unten im Halbkreis sondern eher so gewellt (und warscheinlich am Rücken).


Sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Wenn ich mir ein Tattoo machen lasse (was ich schon irgendwie vorhabe... aber mich nie dazu durchringen kann), dann sollte es an einer Stelle sein die einem im Berufsleben nicht irgendwie hinderlich sein kann (man kann ja nie planen was in Zukunft wird und wenn ein Tattoo mich dann an meinem Berufswunsch hindern würde wäre es sehr ärgerlich) und es sollte bunt und verschnörkelt sein... am besten mit Sternen und/oder Blumen.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Dezember 2008)

Blumen find ich auch gut, Tats sind leider immernoch nicht annerkannt genug das man sie überall zeigen kann ohne irgendwelche einbüßen hinnehmen zu müssen. Also lieber ganz nach dem Yakuza Stil :>


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Was ist so Lustig Bist du ein Blood?


Woher kenn ich das nur... Achja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Folge war echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ihr wisst aber schon das die Crips einer Der Brutalsten gängs in ganz Amerika sind O.o


----------



## Xelyna (20. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Wenn ich mir ein Tattoo machen lasse (was ich schon irgendwie vorhabe... aber mich nie dazu durchringen kann), dann sollte es an einer Stelle sein die einem im Berufsleben nicht irgendwie hinderlich sein kann (man kann ja nie planen was in Zukunft wird und wenn ein Tattoo mich dann an meinem Berufswunsch hindern würde wäre es sehr ärgerlich) und es sollte bunt und verschnörkelt sein... am besten mit Sternen und/oder Blumen.



Jaaaa genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freundin von mir hat eines so am Bauch bis runter zu Leistengegend.. da hätte ich Angst dass es bei einer Blinddarm-OP oder Kaiserschnitt mal richtig verunstaltet wird : /
Und Farbe soll bei mir auch drin sein =) Schwarz-weiß find ich bissl langweilig und auch nicht zu mir passend.
Das von unsrer TE hier gefällt mir auch wahnsinnig muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht kann man sich davon inspirieren lassen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwann lass ich mir ne Gwen stechen, ich weiß nur noch nicht wie groß und wohin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (20. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das die Crips einer Der Brutalsten gängs in ganz Amerika sind O.o



Schon aber seit ende der 90er hat das gang getue stark abgenommen, und desweiteren ich denke mal nicht das du einer bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic:
muss mal schauen ob ich eins von meinem tatoo habe ^^


----------



## Deadlift (20. Dezember 2008)

Wollte immer ein Biohazard Zeichen haben, aber nie eins gefunden dass mir taugt.

Irgendwann von einem Künstler im Netz eine Interpretation mit Drachen gefunden und es war drauf. =)

http://hosting.deadlift.de/PICT0954.jpg
(direkt nachm Stechen)

Auf die ander Schulter muss jetzt was passendes mit Tigern, und auf meine rechte Wade kommt auch noch was, aber was genau weiß ich noned...

Motivsuche


----------



## M14u (20. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das die Crips einer Der Brutalsten gängs in ganz Amerika sind O.o


ur da 1337 cz u fuck with da G xDDDDD
fuck of cripsidez cz chilln dat paper?

bloodz <3


----------



## Minati (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf der Tattoo-Convention in Berlin habe ich mir ganz spontan dieses stechen lassen ... I like and love it 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Kleeblatt mit Marinchenkäfer und Grinse-Gänseblümchen ist neu ... ;-)


----------



## painschkes (29. Dezember 2008)

_Ein bissl klein :/_


----------



## Minati (29. Dezember 2008)

schon geändert ;-)


----------



## painschkes (29. Dezember 2008)

_Gefällt mir =]_


----------



## Asoriel (29. Dezember 2008)

hihi, sieht nett aus. Ich selbst hab keins, aber prinzipiell gefallen mir Tattoos. Ich bin nur etwas unentschlossen ob ich wirklich eins haben will.

Das von dem einen von In Extremo find ich super. Selbst haben will ich es dann aber doch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. Dezember 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Auf der Tattoo-Convention in Berlin habe ich mir ganz spontan dieses stechen lassen ... I like and love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super tattoo^^


----------



## Jothann (15. Mai 2009)

Meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Mai 2009)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon das die Crips einer Der Brutalsten gängs in ganz Amerika sind O.o


und somit ein grund mehr diese zu verabscheun!


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hab vor, mir sowas in der Art zu tätowieren;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein 3D-Tattoo, aber kleiner


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich hab vor, mir sowas in der Art zu tätowieren;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gott sieht das real aus hahahah ^^ gefällt mir,würd mir sowas aber nicht stechen lassen,

leutz ich wollt mir eine rune stechen lassen nur keine ahnung wo.....was meint ihr?


----------



## Briefklammer (17. Mai 2009)

hmm leider bin ich noch nicht volljährig da muss ich noch 3 jahre warten^^
aber wenn ichs dann wirklich machen lasse solls das wort familie aufm arm sein


----------



## Benrok (16. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte mir etwas auf die Wade tätowieren lassen bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich Gwendoline (Ein Motiv der Ärzte) oder einfach nur einen schwarzen Stern nehmen soll.

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/6815/gwendoline.jpg
(Das ist das Gwendoline Motiv


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

Moin,nette tattos die ihr da habtund das sind [attachment=8005ild_005.jpg] [attachment=8006:tattoo_2.3.jpg] meine^^


----------



## painschkes (17. Juni 2009)

_Nicht schlecht ;-)_


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2009)

Celestiadaemona schrieb:


> Moin,nette tattos die ihr da habtund das sind [attachment=8005ild_005.jpg]  meine^^



NRW und dieses Auge..ööhm Virginia,bist du das? O_o


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

Moin Manowar ne ich bin nur Mona sr^^


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2009)

Schade,schade..aber auch dir einen guten Morgen *g*

btt:
Wenn ich nicht vor kurzem einen Autounfall gehabt hätte und das Geld leider ins Auto stecken musste..hätte ich 3 neue präsentieren können :S


----------



## Celestiadaemona (17. Juni 2009)

Danke der Herr^^ und schön das nur dem Auto etwas passiert ist und nicht Dir

Ps:Ich hab nochn tattoo aber das zeig ich keinem^^aber es ist ne riesengrosse Drachenfledermaus,son Mischmasch halt hab ich entwurfen,genau wie das aufm Bein^^ und das Viech bewegt  die Fluegel wenn ich mich beweg^^


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

Celestiadaemona schrieb:


> ...und das Viech bewegt  die Fluegel wenn ich mich beweg^^


Das lässt viel Platz für Phantasien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juni 2009)

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier...ten/267023.html

passt zum thema.

aber wirklich glauben kann man es nicht. oder könnt ihr euch vorstellen, beim tatoostechen - im gesicht! - einzuschlafen?


----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)

vll ist sie auch vor schmerzen ohnmächtig geworden.. kann auch sein

aber schon krass die geschichte..


----------



## Asoriel (17. Juni 2009)

ich hab keine Tätowierung, aber ich glaub kaum, dass man dabei einschlafen kann. Ich glaub, dass sie das so wollte. Als es dann fertig war, ist ihr das alles aber erst bewusst geworden und desshalb gibts jetzt die Lügengeschichte.


----------



## Manowar (17. Juni 2009)

Also schlimm ist der Schmerz beim tattoowieren nicht. 
Anfangs ist es ein merkwürdiges Gefühl und irgendwann übergeht man es einfach - so war es jedenfalls bei mir.

Gibt 4 Optionen:
1.die von Asoriel,dass ihr einfach im nachhinein bewusst wurde,was sie für nen Mist hat machen lassen.
2.sie war wirklich so erschöpft,dass sie eingeschlafen ist und bei so einem Schlaf merkt man auch nichts.
3.sie will nen Haufen Schmerzensgeld
4.sie ist schizophren


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

oder sie war betrunken/auf irgendwas und hat es für lustig gefunden.
Als sie dann aufgewacht ist, hatte sie nen klaren Moment und is abgekracht


----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)

naja betrunken tattoovieren ist so ne sache... 
geht fast garnicht.. da das blut zu dünn wird und man viel zu stark dabei blutet.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

Durch trinken wird das blut dünn?
Die Gefäße werden geweitet, das wars dann aber auch schon

Edit : ui 
endlich gibts ne Floodcontrol die I-Net-Lag-Doppelposts verhindert   super


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

Ha, die kleine hat schon so gut wie verloren. Der Tätowierer hat einen Zeugen der Aussagen kann sie 56 Sterne wollte, nicht geschlafen hat während der Tätowierer seine Arbeit verrichtet hat und damit zufrieden aus dem Geschäft gelaufen ist.

@Terrorsatan: die gibts schon seit Jahren


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juni 2009)

also ich kenne keinen tätowierer der betrunkene tätowiert. da die ja evtl. nicht mehr in der lage sind klar zu denken und verträge abzuschliessen, schützen sie sich mit einem simplen "komm wieder wenn du nüchtern bist" vor genau solchen klagen ...

und das ist gut so. wer will schon am morgen danach aufwachen und n spruch wie "gnome schmecken" auf dem unterarm wiederfinden ...


----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)

vorm tattoovieren unterschreibt man doch eigentlich ne einverständniserklärung oder nicht ? also war bei mir zumindest so ^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Mit welchem Schmerz ist das eigentlich zu vergleichen? Nadelstiche? Spritze? Oder eine Zigarette? Würde mich mal interessieren...^^




Interessant das du weißt,wie eine zigarette schmerzt.



Ich hab nie irgendwelchen Schmerz empfunden,weil ich vorher die entsprechende Stelle über ein Apothekenmittel lokal betäubt hab.



Tyalra schrieb:


> vorm tattoovieren unterschreibt man doch eigentlich ne einverständniserklärung oder nicht ? also war bei mir zumindest so ^^



Ja, dass du ihm erlaubst dir eine "Körperverletzung" zuzufügen und dass du ihn nicht verklagen darfst deswegen. Meist ist im Vertrag auch Umfang und Entgeltung der dienstleistung geklärt. 

Per google wirs tdu sicherlich einen Mustervertrag finden.


(Aus aktuellem anlass überleg ich mir 17 Sterne ins Gesicht tätowieren zu lassen)


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juni 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Interessant das du weißt,wie eine zigarette schmerzt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab nie irgendwelchen Schmerz empfunden,weil ich vorher die entsprechende Stelle über ein Apothekenmittel lokal betäubt hab.



weichei! der schmerz ist der preis den man für ein tatoo zahlt ... 

ist halt so, wie wenn du dir ne nähnadel in die haut stichst. nachner weile wird aber alles taub und du spürst nur noch nen dumpfen schmerz im ganzen gebiet. im gesicht stell ichs mir aber krass vor. obwohl ich gehört habe, dass es direkt über knochen am schmerzhaftesten sein soll. hab meins auf dem oberarm (seit 15 jahren).


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> weichei! der schmerz ist der preis den man für ein tatoo zahlt ...



Wenn du meisnt. Ich hab mir dafür schon 2 Piercings ohne Betäubung stechen lassen und den anderen auch nur lokalbetäubt. 
Ich bezahl das Geld für die Sachen,der "Schmerz" ist mir einfach zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manisan (17. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Durch trinken wird das blut dünn?
> Die Gefäße werden geweitet, das wars dann aber auch schon



Joup, einen Betrunkenen zu tattoowieren ist schwer, da mann durch den Alkohol sehr stark blutet und es schwer macht sauber zu tattoowieren.


----------



## marion9394 (17. Juni 2009)

also meins hat derbe weh getan... nicht nur unangenehm sondern wirklich schmerzhaft, grade noch so zum aushalten...

aber gerade im gesicht muss man das doch merken - wer schon mal beim kosmetiker wegen pickeln auf der nase war wird mir zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (18. Juni 2009)

Das gilt nicht nur für Alkohol..
Auch Kopfschmerztabletten sind ein Blutverdünner.
In ganz krassen fällen,wird dann sogar die Farbe wieder ausgeblutet.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

es geht weiter.

http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-kurier...ten/267137.html

die reaktion des tätowierers find ich aber schon krass.

entweder hat er wirklich eigenmächtig gehandelt oder er sieht dies als werbung für sich und seinen laden.


----------



## Tyalra (18. Juni 2009)

alter.. die tattoos an seinem kopf  gehen ja noch.. aber die piercings.. omg.. ein bischen viel.. 
wie will der denn essen ?


----------



## Avyn (18. Juni 2009)

Die Piercings an der Lippe gehn ja noch, aber die Tunnel an der Nase empfinde schon als abschreckend.


----------



## Tyalra (18. Juni 2009)

jap vor allem da die tunnel in ohr und nase so groß sind wachsen die auch nicht mehr von alleine zu.. ich glaube die grenze waren 8 mm oder so..


----------



## Barangar (20. Juni 2009)

ich will mir auch eins stechen lassen, muss nurnoch ein wenig sparen, da ich mir grad nen neuen rechner gebastelt habe^^**



wird ein chin. drache werden, schwanzende beginnt auf dem rechten spann und windet sich dann um die wade hoch, bis zum knie, kopf auf der kniescheibe.



würde mir ja auch gern was auf die arme machen, arbeite aber in nem kirchlichen Krankenhaus und immer kurzärmelig -.-'


----------



## Tyalra (20. Juni 2009)

ohja das sind schmerzhafte zonen viel spaß.. aber von der beschreibung klingt es eigentlich ganz cool..


----------



## Rappi (20. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gestern im Fernsehen etwas über diesen Fall gesehen. Der Tätowierer sah da noch ein Stück schrecklicher aus, als auf dem Bild. Da hat er nochmal erwähnt, dass er nicht möchte, dass die Tattoo-Szene Schaden erleidet und er deswegen die Rechnung bezahlen wird.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Juni 2009)

Kleine Frage an die Tattoowütigen: Wie teuer ist ein Tattoo eigentlich grob bzw. was für ein Tattoo habt ihr und wie teuer war es :>


----------



## Ocian (20. Juni 2009)

Meins hat nun 140 Euro gekostet und war wohl mittelteuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Kleine Frage an die Tattoowütigen: Wie teuer ist ein Tattoo eigentlich grob bzw. was für ein Tattoo habt ihr und wie teuer war es :>



Kommt Drauf an wie Grosse es ist Und ob du es Farbige willst. und je nach Studio ist es auch Verschieden Teuer.


----------



## Manoroth (20. Juni 2009)

also eins am oberarm zum beispiel kostet so um die 200 euro in der schweiz. eins das fast den ganzen rücken bedeckt (wie ich mir in 2-3 jahren eins stechen lassn will) kostet um die 2000-3000 euro. kommt dann halt noch drauf ob farbig oder nur mit schwarz, wie detailiert es ist, obs mit schatierungen is etc.


----------



## Tyalra (20. Juni 2009)

ich lass mich privat stechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... der typ hat allerdings richtig lehrgänge gemacht und hält auch die hygiene richtlinien ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dementsprechend ist das auch sehr günstig


----------



## Drop-Dead (20. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40 euro hats gekostet =) wurd von einem bekannten gestochen der früher ein tattoo studio hatte

btw dass das leicht verzogen ist liegt daran, dass ich net ganz grade stehe


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

_Aufjeden Fall schick :-)_


----------



## Drop-Dead (20. Juni 2009)

falls meins gemeint war danke ^^


----------



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (20. Juni 2009)

net meine musik aber sieht sauber gestochen aus


----------



## Oligig (20. Juni 2009)

Ja des Tattoo sieht fei aus...kann leider mit keinen eigenen dienen geld ist atm knapp!
Hab nur blech im/am körper!


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> falls meins gemeint war danke ^^



_Jup , war es :]

Schöne Stelle , schönes Motiv , rundum gelungen :-)_


----------



## Thoor (20. Juni 2009)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat das dein 4jähriger kleiner bruder ingekritzelt? xDDDD

Na ja ich werd mir wohl n Kreuz stechen, eine Seite gibt n engelsflügel, die andere n dämonenflügel, jetz brauch ich noch nen kurzen lateinischen satz wie "das böse kann ohne das gute nicht sein", kann mir ad wer behilflich sein?


----------



## Stress05 (20. Juni 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> net meine musik aber sieht sauber gestochen aus



Danke! Ich hoffe du denkst nicht das ich Krimineller bin^^ ein Arbeit geber hat sog gar schon mal gefragt ob ich im Gefängnis  war wegen dem Tattoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich konnte in aber versichern das g-unit kein Knast Tattoo ist sonder ein rap band. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (20. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja ich werd mir wohl n Kreuz stechen, eine Seite gibt n engelsflügel, die andere n dämonenflügel, jetz brauch ich noch nen kurzen lateinischen satz wie "das böse kann ohne das gute nicht sein", kann mir ad wer behilflich sein?



Hmm Yin und Yang würde nicht passen zu dem tatto oder? xD


----------



## Drop-Dead (20. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jup , war es :]
> 
> Schöne Stelle , schönes Motiv , rundum gelungen :-)_




ok danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Juni 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> ok danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht gut aus...


OT: Einer aus Ennepetal...WTF?!...dass ich das noch erleben darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeah, komm ich auch her...


----------



## Drop-Dead (21. Juni 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus...
> 
> 
> OT: Einer aus Ennepetal...WTF?!...dass ich das noch erleben darf
> ...



lol! O_o


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Juni 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> lol! O_o



Anfangs dachte ich, ich würde dich sogar kennen, weil ich jemanden kenne, der dort auch die Sterne hat. Aber bei schülervz habe ich dann gesehen, dass der andere Sterne hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo hast du dir deins stechen lassen. Will mir nämlich auch eins stechen lassen.


----------



## Manowar (22. Juni 2009)

Na wenn wir uns nicht mal alle im RPL gesehen haben,dann weiß ich auch net -> Grüße aus Schalksmühle ^^


Preise von Tattoos variieren sehr.. Aber ich nimm jetzt einfach mal den Metallica Schädel aus der Sig über mir als Beispiel.
Schwarz/Weiss würde das in der Größe etwa 200 Euro kosten (bei meinem Tattoowierer,bei anderen vllt schon 250-300)


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Juni 2009)

Ah, Schalksmühle liegt ja auch um die Ecke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so ungefähr die Größe, wie der Schädel wird meins wohl werden, nur ein anderen Motiv.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

:O :O :O



			
				welt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Frau hat unfreiwillig 56 Sterne im Gesicht tätowiert
> (60) 17. Juni 2009, 14:12 Uhr
> Eine junge Belgierin will einen Tätowierer verklagen, weil er ihr angeblich gegen ihren Willen 56 Sterne ins Gesicht tätowiert hat. Die Zeitung „Het Laatste Nieuws" brachte ein Foto der 18-jährigen Kimberley Vlaeminck auf ihrer Titelseite, das sie mit schwarzen Sternchen auf der linken Gesichtshälfte zeigt.


Artikel plus Video gibts hier


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Veraltet

Gerade die neueste News reingekommen.



Also doch: «Sternenmädchen» hat gelogen
Ein holländisches Fernsehteam hat das Geheimnis um das Tattoo von Kimberley Vlaeminck gelüftet: Die junge Frau hat nicht die Wahrheit gesagt.


Quelle: 20min.ch


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

^^ ok und was ist die Wahrheit? Angst vor dem Vater? Oder wollte sie einfach nur Kohle machen in dem sie den Typen verklagt?

Edit: Habs nachgelesen: Angst vor dem Vater


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

wer hätte das gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Hier ist der Artikel



> Jetzt ist es raus: Kimberley Vlaeminck, weltweit bekannt geworden als «Sternenmädchen», hat gelogen. Die Angst vor der Reaktion ihres Vaters auf die 56 Sterne in ihrem Gesicht liess sie zur Notlüge greifen; sie schob die Schuld an der auffälligen Gesichtsverzierung auf den Tätowierer (20 Minuten Online berichtete).
> Zuerst eingeschlafen, dann in Ohnmacht gefallen
> 
> Zuerst hatte sie behauptet, sie sei während der Tatoo-Sitzung eingeschlafen und habe deshalb nicht bemerkt, dass aus den drei Sternen 56 wurden. Als sie einsehen musste, dass dies niemand so recht glauben wollte, erklärte sie, sie sei nicht eingeschlafen, sondern ohnmächtig geworden. Ihre Geschichte machte Schlagzeilen rund um den Globus; der Hype war so gross, dass sogar Gerüchte aufkamen, das Ganze sei eine abgekartete Promo-Aktion eines belgischen Radiosenders.
> ...


Quelle: 20min.ch


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Naja so wie der Typ aussieht hätte sie vor Gericht sicher gute Chancen gehabt. Sie hätte da drauf plädieren können, der Typ habe irgendwie nen Fetisch auf Tätowierungen oder sowas, dann nen Psychiater hinzuziehen, der die Geschichte bestätigt und je nach Land (in Amerika garantiert) hätt sie wohl den Prozess gewonnen.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Nö, sie hätte verloren. Der Tätowierer hatte eine Zeugin.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Mäh...hätt ich jeweils 30 Sekunden auf Deine Antwort gewartet hätt ich mir die Aussagen hier sparen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Immer gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Juni 2009)

Wie lange dauert es denn ca. bis ein Tattoo so verheilt ist, dass es nicht mehr verlaufen kann und ich es im Prinzip offen tragen kann?


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn ca. bis ein Tattoo so verheilt ist, dass es nicht mehr verlaufen kann und ich es im Prinzip offen tragen kann?



Weiss ich gar nicht mehr auf jeden Fall nicht lange ^^ so weit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## CreepingPhobia (22. Juni 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es denn ca. bis ein Tattoo so verheilt ist, dass es nicht mehr verlaufen kann und ich es im Prinzip offen tragen kann?




Also "verlaufen" kann es nicht! Es kann nur durch Sonne z.b. nach ein paar Jahren ausbleichen....kommt aber auch immer auf  den individuellen Hauttypen an. Offen tragen kann man es sofort. Die Folie die fast alle Tattoo Studios auf frische Tattoos machen sind nicht wirklich zu empfehlen da sich sich unter der Folie optimale bedingungen für entzündungen und keim bildung bieten (feuchtigkeit, wärme etc.).

Bei richtiger Pflege des Tattoos (regelmäßig z.B. mit Bepanthen eincremen, nicht Baden die ersten Wochen nur Duschen, nicht dran rumknibbeln etc.) ist es oberflächlich nach ca. 14 Tagen abgeheilt. Die unteren Hautschichten nach ca. 6-8 Wochen.

Achso...eins meiner Tattoos..(mein Lieblingstattoo):[attachment=8051:18461.jpg]


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

CreepingPhobia schrieb:


> Achso...eins meiner Tattoos..(mein Lieblingstattoo):[attachment=8051:18461.jpg]



Ist das Iron Maiden-Live after death? Habe das auf meinem Pulli drauf.


----------



## CreepingPhobia (22. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ist das Iron Maiden-Live after death? Habe das auf meinem Pulli drauf.


Yep...genau LaD*smile*
Mitlerweile sind noch zwei weitere Maiden Cover auf dem Bein dazugekommen :-)


----------



## Tyalra (23. Juni 2009)

die folie machen die vom tattoo studio nur drüber.. da nach dem tattovieren die haut noch "offen" ist..
also für den nachhause weg.. wegen den autoabgasen, blütenpollen, usw.


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2009)

CreepingPhobia schrieb:


> Also "verlaufen" kann es nicht! Es kann nur durch Sonne z.b. nach ein paar Jahren ausbleichen...
> Bei richtiger Pflege des Tattoos (regelmäßig z.B. mit Bepanthen eincremen, nicht Baden die ersten Wochen nur Duschen, nicht dran rumknibbeln etc.) ist es oberflächlich nach ca. 14 Tagen abgeheilt. Die unteren Hautschichten nach ca. 6-8 Wochen.



Es kommt darauf an, wie man verlaufen definiert. In der Abheilphase wird sowas eher selten passieren, aber es gibt Stellen am Körper, die sich verändern und dann ist es möglich, dass die Farbe über die Konturen tritt und verläuft bzw. leicht schwammig wirkt. Das betrifft vor allem Bauch und Hüfte, wenn dort Gewicht zugelegt oder verloren wird.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Sobald das Alter erreicht ist und Geld zur Verfügung steht, kommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf beide Schultern (Laos auf jede eins)


----------



## Thront (23. Juni 2009)

nuttenstempel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Wie bitte?


----------



## Stress05 (23. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> nuttenstempel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Finde ich auch ^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

Google sagt das ein Nuttenstempel ein anderes Wort für "Arschgeweih" ist. Also wenn für euch die Schultern direkt über dem Steiß kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. Juni 2009)

kurzform für tribals.


naja nichts gegen euch leute aus der tribals-scooter-golf3tuner-ballermannbesucher-szene


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juni 2009)

Wenns nicht dein Geschmack ist, ok. Aber steck dann nicht alle Leute mit Tribals in so eine Schublade -.-


----------



## Manoroth (24. Juni 2009)

ich lass mir in ca einem monat auch n tribal stechen und bin aber n metalhead^^ aba wen du meinst...^^


----------



## Manowar (25. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> kurzform für tribals.
> 
> 
> naja nichts gegen euch leute aus der tribals-scooter-golf3tuner-ballermannbesucher-szene



Ich würde mir selber kein Tribal stechen lassen,aber wie kommst du bitte (genau du) darauf ,andere Leute in eine Szene zu stecken - die es nichtmal gibt - aber hast selbst so einen Punkdreck in deiner Signatur?
Schonmal überlegt, was "ekliger" ist?
Ich geb dir einen Tipp *mit dem Finger auf dich zeig* .

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Gored (25. Juni 2009)

naja macht euch mal net gegenseitig runter, der punk weiter oben hat schon recht diese golftuner etc szene is echt zum kotzen, punks sind aber auch net besser die stehen mit denen und nazis und natürlich auch metal-posern auf einer stufe ! also immer mit der ruhe wir sind doch alle gleich sehen nur bissl anderst aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich würde mir selber kein Tribal stechen lassen,aber wie kommst du bitte (genau du) darauf ,andere Leute in eine Szene zu stecken - die es nichtmal gibt - aber hast selbst so einen Punkdreck in deiner Signatur?
> Schonmal überlegt, was "ekliger" ist?
> Ich geb dir einen Tipp *mit dem Finger auf dich zeig*



Man nennt es Klischee.
Aber ich mag Tribals auch nicht und würde nie auf die Idee kommen mir ein solches stechen zu lassen, allerdings: wers mag. Thront hat lediglich das ausgesprochen was sich noch viele andere denken werden wenn sie das Tattoo sehen, auch wenn ihr das nicht hören wollt ändert das nichts daran das es so ist.


----------



## Thront (8. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich danke dir vielmals für die Aufklärung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (8. Juli 2009)

> naja nichts gegen euch leute aus der tribals-scooter-golf3tuner-ballermannbesucher-szene



aha... nun. ich habe einen tribalskorpion.
ich höre weder scooter, noch besitze ich einen golf, noch war ich jemals beim ballermann.
ich höre metall, rock. ich besitze nen beachcruiser und zum sonnen setz ich mich in den garten. was nun?

ach ja: unter nuttenstempel versteht man (jedenfalls in der branche) steißtattoos - auch als arschgeweih bekannt. das dies zwangsläufig ein tribal beinhaltet lasse ich jetzt mal so stehen. nuttenstempel bezeiht sich daher lediglich auf den "ort" ;-)


----------



## Thront (9. Juli 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> aha... nun. ich habe einen tribalskorpion.
> ich höre weder scooter, noch besitze ich einen golf, noch war ich jemals beim ballermann.
> ich höre metall, rock. ich besitze nen beachcruiser und zum sonnen setz ich mich in den garten. was nun?




joa. 

scheiße aussehn tuts trotzdem.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> joa.
> 
> scheiße aussehn tuts trotzdem.


schön das deine meinung gesetzt is thront :/


----------



## Minati (9. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> joa.
> 
> scheiße aussehn tuts trotzdem.




und das willst du woher wissen? du kennst mich nicht, du kennst meine tattoos nicht. es ist sauber gestochen und DARAUF kommt es an.


----------



## Dratanel (9. Juli 2009)

Stimmt schon, Arschgeweihe sind auch nicht mein Fall. Allerdings wem es gefällt und dazu steht, warum nicht?

Also zu dem Pseudo Punk sag ich jetzt mal nichts...

Lasse mir am 30.07. nun mein 3. und 4. Tribal stechen (hab keinen Golf und höre Roch/Metal). Der linke Arm ist jetzt dran. So in 5 Jahren sehe ich dann fast genauso aus wie der Typ da. Finde diese Tattoos MEGA GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles eine Sache des Geschmacks und darüber lässt sich nunmal nicht streiten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (9. Juli 2009)

@ Dratanel: bitte sag mir nicht, dass du das 1:1 kopierst ...


----------



## Dratanel (9. Juli 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> @ Dratanel: bitte sag mir nicht, dass du das 1:1 kopierst ...



Natürlich wird das nicht 1:1 kopiert. Das Tattoo wird auf T-Shirt länge gebracht, andere Windungen hab ich eingezeichnet. Sollte nur einen groben Überblick darstellen. Meins auf dem Rücken von Schulterblatt zu Schulterblatt ist von mir selbst gezeichnet. Das auf dem rechten Arm von mir ist von meiner Freundin gezeichnet. Ne Ne, bin nicht so ein Kopierer wie die *hust* Arschgeweihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2009)

Dann mach halt einfach mal Bilder? ^^


----------



## Thront (10. Juli 2009)

Dratanel schrieb:


> Also zu dem Pseudo Punk sag ich jetzt mal nichts...




punk ? 




ihr jungz hier seid echt knorke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schickt mal fotos von euren tribals ! das wäre doch was ! anstatt immer " ich mache" "ich habe" usw ... 
ich wette sie sehn scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## butathyst (10. Juli 2009)

Warum müssen es eigentlich immer Tribals sein? Hat doch jeder...


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juli 2009)

kann mir jemand n gutes studio in berlin empfehlen?

mein favourite: http://www.utgard-tattoo.de hat dieses jahr leider keine termine mehr frei ...


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2009)

_Ich denke da machst du nichts falsch , war zwar selbst noch nicht drin habs aber erst vor ein paar Tagen von aussen gesehen , ist genau neben dem OZK :-)_


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juli 2009)

du meinst utgard? jepp. die habens drauf .. aber will eigentlich nicht so lange warten ...


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2009)

_Oh , das mit den Terminen hab ich überlesen..hm..in Köpenick soll noch nen gutes sein , wenn ich jezt wüsste wie das heisst? :X_


----------



## Dratanel (24. Juli 2009)

butathyst schrieb:


> Warum müssen es eigentlich immer Tribals sein? Hat doch jeder...



Müssen es nicht. Manche finden Tribals halt gut, andere nicht. Jedem das seine halt. Also ich für meinen Teil mag Tribals und würde mir nie ein Bild stechen lassen. Aber wie gesagt, jedem das seine.


----------



## Wikingerjack (24. Juli 2009)

Sobald ich 18 bin (oder sich die rechtliche Situation in unserem schönen Österreich geändert hat) will ich mir eins stechen lassen, ich schwanke zwischen denen hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Juli 2009)

Dratanel schrieb:


> Lasse mir am 30.07. nun mein 3. und 4. Tribal stechen (hab keinen Golf und höre Roch/Metal). Der linke Arm ist jetzt dran. So in 5 Jahren sehe ich dann fast genauso aus wie der Typ da. Finde diese Tattoos MEGA GEIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uh, dafür braucht man aber auch die richtige Figur ^^


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juli 2009)

sind beide ein wenig ... klein.


----------



## Dratanel (24. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Uh, dafür braucht man aber auch die richtige Figur ^^



Da hasst du recht, deswegen ist auch erstmal nur der Arm dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die Figur hab ich in einem Jahr auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach folgen dann noch meine Waden und ganz zum Schluss der Rest vom Rücken. Aber jetzt erstmal den 30.07. abwarten *freu*


----------



## Minati (24. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> kann mir jemand n gutes studio in berlin empfehlen?
> 
> mein favourite: http://www.utgard-tattoo.de hat dieses jahr leider keine termine mehr frei ...



- für immer berlin
- nightliner
- loxodrom
- elfenzauber berlin

gugg doch einfach mal bei google. du musst dich auch ein bisschen an die richtung orientieren :-)


----------



## 2boon4you (25. Juli 2009)

Wikingerjack schrieb:


> Sobald ich 18 bin (oder sich die rechtliche Situation in unserem schönen Österreich geändert hat) will ich mir eins stechen lassen, ich schwanke zwischen denen hier:


Der Mjölnir sieht gut aus meiner Meinung


----------



## Thoor (25. Juli 2009)

Lustig wie unser Forenpunk mal wieder 0 Toleranz gegenüber anderen Meinungen zeigt :> Aber lassen wir das 

Ich mach mir in ca 2 Monaten am rechten Oberarm nen Mjölnir und Links Odinshorn :>


----------



## Tonio Montana (2. September 2009)

hmm eure sind alle so klein , hab da mal was größeres auf dem rücken angefangen 
http://www.imgbox.de/?img=w21544k56.jpg


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lustig wie unser Forenpunk mal wieder 0 Toleranz gegenüber anderen Meinungen zeigt :> Aber lassen wir das


Jedem das Seine,
mir das Meiste!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dratanel (2. September 2009)

so, nachher gehts wieder zum stechen. Mache heute Abend mal nen Bild von dem endlich fertigen Tattoo von mir. 

Handelt sich dann um das auf dem linken Oberarm. Das auf meinem rechten Oberarm stelle ich auch noch rein. Das vom Rücken kann ich leider nicht alleine fotografieren, werde es aber auch noch hier mal einstellen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Wollte mal in die Runde frage ob das komisch aussieht, wenn man als Schweizer sich ein US Marines Tattoo stechen lassen würde? Z.b http://www.grunt.com/images-bs/aug04/tattoo-molina.jpg


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2009)

Komisch aussehen vielleicht nicht, aber komisch rüberkommen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde dich da für einen Ex-Marine halten ^^


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wollte mal in die Runde frage ob das komisch aussieht, wenn man als Schweizer sich ein US Marines Tattoo stechen lassen würde? Z.b http://www.grunt.com/images-bs/aug04/tattoo-molina.jpg



Das Motiv selbst wäre vermutlich nicht unbedingt eindeutig, aber der Slogan würde mich persönlich schon sehr wundern.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Dezember 2009)

Ein Semper Fi und das Logo? Als Marine okay, aber so kommt das mir zumindestens sehr "Ich hab Rambo geguckt und CoD gespielt" mäßig rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Habe meinen Ursprünglichen Plan geändert und will nun auf die Brust "Liebe" und ein Gedicht meines Vaters draufmachen. Beides dann selbst geschrieben (Bin Chinese, habe professionelle Pinsel und Unterricht)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab das alles nur aus Interesse gefragt, xD wenn ich mir ernst haft ein Armee Zeich Stechen lassen möchte, dann würde ich wen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Zeichen der Schweize Grenadiere. Ausser das ich es abändern würde... und Zwar oben im Gelben rammen nur Grenadiere hin schreiben würde.


----------



## Reo_MC (19. Dezember 2009)

Denke an so etwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht aber an nem Typ nich so geil aus denk ich :<


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2009)

_Doch , man sollte es nur nicht bis zum Popökes runterziehen.."nur" den kompletten Rücken..
_


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab zwar noch keins, aber ich möchte mir wenn ich 18+ bin, mein rechten Unterschenkel stechen lassen. Aber nur die Rechte Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (22. März 2010)

Nachdem ich mich gerade rasiert habe (Gott, sieht das sche*ße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) meld ich mich mal die Tage mit dem Ergebnis wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/damit push ich den Thread auch mal hoch, Lillyan hat ihres noch nicht präsentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

wenn ich 18 bin lass ich mir das hier wahrscheinlich machen <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber nur das logo, das zeug dadrunter würde wohl nich auf den arm passen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht lesen ._.



DETHKLOK
:>


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Heißt? :0



das ist der name einer band du dödel <.<


----------



## Thoor (22. März 2010)

Ich dachte erst an ein Keltenkreuz oder Odinshorn aber warscheinlich wirds 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit so japanischen schriftzeichen rundum


----------



## Tokkrash (22. März 2010)

Ich werde mir wohl auf die Schultern oder den Rücken einen Drachen tätowieren, so etwas hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2010)

ist zwar etwas standardmäßig aber wenn dann nen wolf auf die rechte schulter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kullerträne (22. März 2010)

Hab mich auch tättowieren lassen.

Bin riesen Blind Guardian Fan un hab mir letztes Jahr im November die Drachengitarre vonner Single "A Past And Future Secret" einritzen lassen.

So siehts aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

Wer schon immer mal mein rasiertes Bein sehen wollte, wird sich jetzt freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img686.images...50/cimg2295.jpg 

Edit: Wird nochmal nachgestochen, weil ich recht stark geblutet habe


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (23. März 2010)

Hab auch ein Tattoo, allerdings ein recht kleines. (diese großen Halbkörpermotive sind nichts für mich)
Und jetzt prangt seit September 2009 ein Kanji oben auf meinem Schulterblatt.
Gekostet hat es mich 50 Euro.


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

Und was genau bedeutet das?
Ich spreche nicht gern von Bedeutungen bei Tattoos.., aber bei einem Schriftzeichen, sollte es wohl eine Bedeutung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Preis ist vllt wirklich noch interessant; meines hat 120Euro gekostet (sehr fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (23. März 2010)

Es heißt so viel wie Seelenverwandschaft.
Habs mir zusammen mit meiner "Schwester im Geist" stechen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deins gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Sieht schick aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hört sich schön an mit der Seelenverwandschaft. Ich hätte sowas auch gern, bloß als Motiv. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, wie das aussehen soll.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (23. März 2010)

Gute Frage, wie man das noch darstellen könnte.
Ich hab eben mal ein wenig in Google gestöbert, doch nichts gefunden, was für ein Tattoo gut geeignet wäre.
Ich könnte mir höchstens noch so was wie das Yin und Yang Zeichen oder auch zwei Puzzleteile, die zu einander passen vorstellen.


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

Najaaa..das ist so garnicht mein "Stil".
Ich überleg seit knapp 2 Jahren, ist garnicht so einfach *g*


----------



## marion9394 (23. März 2010)

Bei mir muss demnächst mein 2tes her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde so gerne meiner eben verblichen tante - die ich sehr lieb hatte- einen stern widmen... aber mal noch drann rumtüfteln... soll sowas die richtung werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur eben ein schönerer text, irgendwas was sie beschreibt


----------



## LiangZhou (23. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Bei mir muss demnächst mein 2tes her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Wow :O Das ist sehr schön!



@Thoor

Ist das nicht das Godsmack Logo?


----------



## Thoor (23. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Thoor
> 
> Ist das nicht das Godsmack Logo?



doch, aber mir gefällt das logo einfach, ich find auch die sonne der fischmenschen piraten doll


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

die zwei hier finde ich auch ganz gut wären auch was für mich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> doch, aber mir gefällt das logo einfach, ich find auch die sonne der fischmenschen piraten doll



Mhm, das ist hübsch


----------



## Thoor (23. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mhm, das ist hübsch



ich weiss, ich weiss nur noch nicht wo, auf der brust oder aufm oberarm, ich hab halt nicht so dolle hells angels arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich weiss, ich weiss nur noch nicht wo, auf der brust oder aufm oberarm, ich hab halt nicht so dolle hells angels arme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Brauchst du doch auch nicht, ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat (so in der Art, ist schwer genau das ist schwer zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf dem Oberarm innen und hat "durchschnittliche Arme" und es sieht trotzdem Klasse aus.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> die zwei hier finde ich auch ganz gut wären auch was für mich
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich liebe bunte und große Rückentatoos <3


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> die zwei hier finde ich auch ganz gut wären auch was für mich
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow, die Farben sind absolut atemberaubend. Gefällt.


----------



## Manowar (25. März 2010)

Ich denke aber irgendwie nicht, dass das Tattoo echt ist.
Also das Tattoo ansich schon, aber bei den Farben denke ich eher nicht


----------



## marion9394 (25. März 2010)

hm vielleicht wos frisch war... aber lang soo leuten wird es wohl nich... aja wobei - mein pink war danach heller und greller als vorher :-/

ich hab jetzt beschlossen - für mein neues mag ich nix zahlen^^ mal gucken ob ich jemand find der tauscht "homepage gegen tattoo" hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Ich will mir wenn ich 18 bin nen Tattoo in den Nacken stechen. Wie ist das da mit der verheilung im Nacken?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. März 2010)

Wenn, dann lasse ich mir das Siegel der Schatten auf den Rücken machen. Aber ich werde das nie tun. Weil es nicht weg geht.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2010)

Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem Schriftzug/Motiv, was ich mir auf meinen rechten Oberarm stechen lassen wollte.

Die engere Auswahl ist nun auf die nordische Mythologie gefallen, die mich schon seit mehreren Jahren fasziniert. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher...soll ja immerhin was fürs Leben sein...

Mjölnir, Naglfar oder der Fenriswolf haben es mir angetan. Ich habe auch schon viele echt tolle Verse in der Edda gefunden...ist schon eine schwere Entscheidung...


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich denke aber irgendwie nicht, dass das Tattoo echt ist.
> Also das Tattoo ansich schon, aber bei den Farben denke ich eher nicht



Naja, muss nicht unbedingt sein. Die Farbe meiner Tattoos war in frischem Zustand auch sehr kräftig. Mit der Zeit blassen sie aber immer etwas aus. Die Haut ist direkt nach dem stechen ja sehr gut durchblutet und durch Salbe und ähnliches prall und glänzend.


----------



## Manowar (26. März 2010)

Sowas kann man aber auch nicht an einem Tag stechen. 
Ich denke der Fotograf hat nen bissl rumgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich denke der Fotograf hat nen bissl rumgespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wahrscheinlich auch. Besonders kräftige Farben sind aber nicht gänzlich unmöglich, Vor allem weil ich auf der letzjährigen Convention in Dortmund auch schon recht große Arbeiten gesehen haben, die eine ähnliche Farbbrillianz hatten. Für Shows wird da meistens mit verschiedenen Mittelchen nachgeholfen, welche die Haut praller und die Farben strahlender aussehen lassen. Zudem die meisten Tattoos, bevor die Haut sich zu pellen beginnt, generell mehrere Wochen sehr künstlich und aufgemalt wirken.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. März 2010)

Was haltet ihr von Tattoo "Paaren" sprich zwei zusammenhängende / passende Tattoos? (Also für zwei personen natürlich)


----------



## Breakyou (27. März 2010)

2 passende Symole oder Ahnliches find ich gut aber Namen oder sowas find ich nicht gerade schlau/schön


----------



## LiangZhou (28. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> 2 passende Symole oder Ahnliches find ich gut aber Namen oder sowas find ich nicht gerade schlau/schön




Ich kenn so ein paar die nur Sinn ergeben wenn man beide sieht, find ich auch cool.


----------



## Manowar (28. März 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> bill von tokiohotel hat auch eins im nacken und ich denke der ist ziemlich wehleidig.
> also wird der Nacken kein schmerzintensiver ort sein und somit schnell verheilen xD




Bekommst du eine Gänsehaut, wenn dich eine Frau im Nacken streichelt oder dich dort küsst?
-> wird schmerzhaft sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2010)

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, was ich mir als nächstes Tattoowieren lassen könnte *g*
Ich denke, als nächstes wird mein Oberarm dran glauben müssen..jetzt muss ich nur noch was passendes finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (2. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, was ich mir als nächstes Tattoowieren lassen könnte *g*
> Ich denke, als nächstes wird mein Oberarm dran glauben müssen..jetzt muss ich nur noch was passendes finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2010)

Hmpf..die hatte ich gerade alle schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2011)

Da isser ja, so nun /discuss 

Also ich lass mir im Oktober mein Tattoo stechen, es soll ein Schriftzug werden. Wird ein Satz mit 7 Wörtern, der auf meinen Unterarm kommt. Soll aber so gestochen werden, dass ich das alles noch mit einem Hemd/Pulli überdecken kann.


----------



## Fauzi (31. August 2011)

Danke shikikurikiara


----------



## Saalia (31. August 2011)

preislich liegt das ganze etwa bei knapp 100euro/stunde, pauschal kann man das immer nicht sagen, kommt immer auf können vom tätowierer ab, wie deine haut ist etc, aus dem andern threadw eiss ich dass du den unterarm willst, ich sag dir gleich, innenseite am handgelenk ist sehr schmerzhaft ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2011)

Für bunte Tattoos bezahlt man logischerweise immer mehr, kommt auch natürlich auf die Größe an. Glaube das geht von den Preisen so ab 50-80 € los. Der Preis ist aber nebensächlich meiner Meinung nach, denn wenn man wirklich eins will, sollte man sich da auch keine Gedanken drum machen (außer man hat finanzielle Engpässe, man weiß nie ^^). 

Dort wo die Haut dünn ist tut es immer mehr weh, am Knöchel besonders. Meins wird hoffentlich nicht so dolle schmerzen, aber da habe ich auch sonst kein Problem mit, da es nicht das größte bzw. aufwendigste wird. 

Bin nun allerdings wieder uneinig, hab von der einen MInute auf die andere ne neue Idee, was da rauf kommen könnte. Sind allerdings alles Schriftzüge...


----------



## Fauzi (31. August 2011)

Ja klar stech ich kein Tattoo nach dem Preis, trotzdem sind solche informationen n1 2 know ^^
Ja klar tut das dort wahrscheinlich weh, aber gestorben ist ja noch niemand daran.. 
ich bin leider immernoch völlig ideenlos, ich finde einfach keine seite mit coolen motivvorschlägen die man auch in klein ausführen könnte..


----------



## Minatrix (31. August 2011)

Huhu,

aus Erfahrung, wie wäre es wenn du in den Zeitschriften Handel gehst um dir da die Magazine anzuschaune bzw. das ein oder ander zu kaufen. Zweitens, geh los und such dir einen Tätowierer, in den Studios gibt es immer jede Menge Material. Sprich mit nahen Freunden, grenze ein und überleg dir was du dir vorstellen könntest und was nicht. Und mach dir keinen Streß, bei mir hat die Motiv wahl ernstlich mehrere Jahre gedauert, bei meinem Freund jetzt nur etwa 2 Wochen.
Ich finde es wichtig sich zu 100% sicher zu sein das richtige Motiv zu haben.
Zum Online stöbern würd ich Deviantart empfehlen...

LG Mina


----------



## Deathstyle (31. August 2011)

Ich schaue hier regelmäßig rein: http://fyeahtattoos.com/archive/2011/8.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand mal was zu Plugs (Tunnels) erzählen ? Bin da nun doch irgendwie bissl interessiert, da gibt es ja dann anscheinend verschiedene Größen. Wie wird das denn gestochen ? Und kann das dann nach ner bestimmten Zeit zuwachsen ?


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plug_%28Schmuck%29

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dehnen_von_Piercings

http://www.onetribe.nu/catalog/stretching.php


Ich denk mal anders als ein kleines piercings werden bei plugs die haut ja gedehnt oder haut entfernt - du hast also ein loch das für immer bleibt


----------



## Alux (18. September 2011)

zum 18en ein Tattoo aber bin noch ein wenig unschlüssig was genau


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2011)

ach, tattoos und piercings sind der letzte schmonz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ach, tattoos und piercings sind der letzte schmonz



Sagt meine Oma auch immer.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal was zu Plugs (Tunnels) erzählen ? Bin da nun doch irgendwie bissl interessiert, da gibt es ja dann anscheinend verschiedene Größen. Wie wird das denn gestochen ? Und kann das dann nach ner bestimmten Zeit zuwachsen ?



Um Ohrlöcher zu dehnen, müssen sie nicht besonders gestochen worden sein. Ein normales, gestochenes oder geschossenes Ohrloch reicht völlig aus. 
Oft wird ein neues Loch auch direkt mit einem größeren Umfang gestochen, wenn man plant, es zu dehnen. Ich selbst hatte stinknormale Ohrlöcher, bevor ich sie (auf mittlerweile 25 mm) gedehnt habe.

Völlig zuwachsen wird das dabei entstandene Loch nie wirklich, aber je nachdem, wie viel Zeit man sich für den Dehnvorgang nimmt, stehen die Chance besser oder schlechter. Wenn man jahrelang schrittweise dehnt, bleibt das Gewebe elastisch und mit Glück hat man irgendwann wieder halbwegs normale Ohrlöcher und kann handelsübliche Stecker tragen. Ist man ganz ungeduldig, kann man sich die Löcher auch punchen lassen, dh. es wird Gewebe herausgestanzt. 
Allerdings kann sich dann auch nichts mehr auf Normalgröße zusammenziehen.

Schmuck für gedehnte Ohrlöcher gibt es bereits in sehr kleinen Größen, meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich aber erst ab 10 mm in schönen, teureren Schmuck zu investieren.


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (18. September 2011)

bis wieviel wachsen tunnels eigl. wieder zu? hab gehört 10-12mm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Danke Deanne, auf deine Antwort hab ich gewartet . Das scheint mir alles momentan noch zu viel zu sein, werde wohl erstmal bei meinem Tattoo bleiben. 

Ich denke mal sowas braucht auch seine Zeit zum verheilen, deswegen kommt es bei mir eh nur im Urlaub/Ferien in Frage.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2011)

XxBeowulfxX schrieb:


> bis wieviel wachsen tunnels eigl. wieder zu? hab gehört 10-12mm



Wie ich bereits sagte, kann man das nicht allgemeingültig sagen. Ich selbst habe vor einem Jahr meine damals 20 mm großen Tunnel für einige Tage rausnehmen müssen und sie waren sehr schnell wieder bei 6 mm angelangt. Insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass langsam und pfleglich gedehnte Ohrlöcher sich auch halbwegs gut wieder zusammenziehen. Natürlich kommt es dabei auch auf das jeweilige Gewebe an.

Wichtig dabei:

Langsam und schrittweise dehnen, bei Schmerzen sofort stoppen und immer fleissig mit Vaseline eincremen. Dann bleibt das Gewebe auch geschmeidig.


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2011)

mein piercer geht so auf 8-10mm direkt, wenn man es wünscht. dabei wird mit verschiedenen stäben direkt das gewebe geweitet. somit hat man sein tunnel direkt in einer "wunschgröße". 
das selber dehnen ist ziemlich unfein, hat mich den letzten nerv gekostet. lieber lass ich da vom chef grad alles durchziehn und habs dann. "verheilen" muss da im grunde auch nix, weil das gewebe nicht verletzt wird in dem sinne. jedenfalls pocht halt das ohr nen tag lang, aber ist ja keine offene wunde in dem sinn.

>10mm find ich persönlich auch nicht mehr sonderlich hübsch, aber geschmackssache..


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> mein piercer geht so auf 8-10mm direkt, wenn man es wünscht. dabei wird mit verschiedenen stäben direkt das gewebe geweitet. somit hat man sein tunnel direkt in einer "wunschgröße".



Von sowas kann ich nur abraten. Bei solchen Hauruckmethoden ist die Chance auf einen hübschen Blow-out ("Rosetten-Ohrloch") sehr hoch. Wer keine Geduld hat, darf sich nicht für gedehnte Ohrlöcher entscheiden. Mehr als 1 mm im Monat sollte man nicht dehnen. 

Auch wenn keine Wunde zu erkennen ist, können feine Geweberisse zu üblen Entzündungen führen. Das gilt besonders dann, wenn scharfkantige Tunnel als Ersteinsatz gewählt werden, denn diese schrauben sich gerne zusätzlich in das gereizte Gewebe.


----------



## Pickpocket (18. September 2011)

Nur mal so ne Frage Jungs, wie schmerzhaft ist das tättowieren ungefähr, so als Vergleich mit was anderem? Ich hab vor mir n Kanji oder n Tribal Drachen o. Reptil stechen zu lassen auf den Rechten Oberarm, da ich auf dem relativ gut Schmerz verkrafte. Es wird max 5-10cm groß.


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Von sowas kann ich nur abraten. Bei solchen Hauruckmethoden ist die Chance auf einen hübschen Blow-out ("Rosetten-Ohrloch") sehr hoch. Wer keine Geduld hat, darf sich nicht für gedehnte Ohrlöcher entscheiden. Mehr als 1 mm im Monat sollte man nicht dehnen.
> 
> Auch wenn keine Wunde zu erkennen ist, können feine Geweberisse zu üblen Entzündungen führen. Das gilt besonders dann, wenn scharfkantige Tunnel als Ersteinsatz gewählt werden, denn diese schrauben sich gerne zusätzlich in das gereizte Gewebe.



hab alle meine 6 tunnel so machen lassen. alles 1a. allerdings macht er das nur bis zu ner gewissen größe. hab auch von hand gedehnt. war mir zu friemelig und 1mm im monat ist schon arg ?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Pickpocket schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage Jungs, wie schmerzhaft ist das tättowieren ungefähr, so als Vergleich mit was anderem? Ich hab vor mir n Kanji oder n Tribal Drachen o. Reptil stechen zu lassen auf den Rechten Oberarm, da ich auf dem relativ gut Schmerz verkrafte. Es wird max 5-10cm groß.



Das kommt auf dich an. Gibt Leute bei denen kitzelt es nur leicht, bei anderen ist es ne Tortur. Wenn du aber Schmerzen ab kannst, sollte das nicht so das Problem sein


----------



## Pickpocket (18. September 2011)

Kommt auf die Schmerzen an ^^, wie fühlts sich denn an? Bienenstich or what ^^


----------



## Faldurin (29. August 2012)

Hab ne frage:studiert hier einer alte sprachen oder hat irgendwie zugriff auf das wissen?

Ich möchte mir ein wort in babylonisch,natürlich in keilschrift geschrieben,tättowieren.Hat da jemand iwie zugriff auf das wissen?(durch professoren oder ähnliches?)


----------



## Saji (29. August 2012)

Faldurin schrieb:


> Hab ne frage:studiert hier einer alte sprachen oder hat irgendwie zugriff auf das wissen?
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein wort in babylonisch,natürlich in keilschrift geschrieben,tättowieren.Hat da jemand iwie zugriff auf das wissen?(durch professoren oder ähnliches?)



Würde ich persönlich sein lassen. Am Ende hast lässt du dir "Warmduscher" auf Babylonisch irgendwo tätowieren.


----------



## sympathisant (29. August 2012)

kann gelöscht werden


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. August 2012)

Naja ich schätze mal er fragt nach, damit sowas eben nicht passiert.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Ja logischerweise...

Und was kann denn da bitte gelöscht werden? Ist doch egal wie alt dieser Thread ist, hier geht´s doch allgemein um Tattoos, besser als wenn jeder nen neuen erstellt...
Is sympathiere nicht mit sympathiesant...


----------



## geniushendrix (30. August 2012)

Zwecks dem baylonischen Wort - da würd ich mal auf die örtliche uni gehen und nachfragen!


----------



## Manowar (30. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja logischerweise...
> 
> Und was kann denn da bitte gelöscht werden? Ist doch egal wie alt dieser Thread ist, hier geht´s doch allgemein um Tattoos, besser als wenn jeder nen neuen erstellt...
> Is sympathiere nicht mit sympathiesant...



Sein Post kann gelöscht werden..


----------

